# What happened to my perfect girl?



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Kelly was so good during the Hilton Head weekend and didn't bark at all, she did grumble or growl or what ever that noise was she made at lunch when she had her head upside down (the girl loves to lean back and look upside down at things) and then realized there was a pup there and made some not so nice sound. :blush: :huh: I think she's making up for lost time now, she has barked at any little noise and just running and barking. You would have thought that she would have barked her fool head off at the meeting, fortunately that was not the case. I want the barkless girl back, i wonder if she's still out there somewhere or maybe that doggie that Kelly saw and kept looking for and tried to play with was actually the right Kelly, maybe i did bring the wrong pup back after all!  :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I think you did bring the wrong dog back with you!!! There has been a terrible mix up!! That little girl that I saw with Penny and .Sammy in your video.... I think she belongs to me!!!! She is a tiny cutie, one more won't hurt!!!!LOL


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Furbabies mom said:


> I think you did bring the wrong dog back with you!!! There has been a terrible mix up!! That little girl that I saw with Penny and .Sammy in your video.... I think she belongs to me!!!! She is a tiny cutie, one more won't hurt!!!!LOL


 
Deborah, trust me after a day with her you'd be sending her back to me, she's quite a handful and will eat you out of house and home!!! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

LOL! Awwwww... I agree with Deb- I'd steal Kelly any day :wub2: It's interesting though what makes each dog bark. Obi is pretty quiet too...but there are days that he will let out a bark at who know what?!? Gotta luv 'em!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

mysugarbears said:


> Deborah, trust me after a day with her you'd be sending her back to me, she's quite a handful and will eat you out of house and home!!! :HistericalSmiley:


Well then... She'd fit right in with mine!!!!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh that bad bad bad little Maltese!!! You send my great granddaughter to me and I'll fix her right up!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Furbabies mom said:


> Well then... She'd fit right in with mine!!!!


She'll get kicked out for trying to take over! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:



LuvMyBoys said:


> Oh that bad bad bad little Maltese!!! You send my great granddaughter to me and I'll fix her right up!


Ok great grandmommy Laura, you go back to HH and get my Kelly girl out of that mirror and i'll send you the impostor! :w00t: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Deb-Think maybe she just misses her playmates?? And is sending out doggie calls to S&P. :HistericalSmiley:Mine were very tired for couple days, Sammie was really tired. I don't think he knew what hit him.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

SammieMom said:


> Deb-Think maybe she just misses her playmates?? And is sending out doggie calls to S&P. :HistericalSmiley:Mine were very tired for couple days, Sammie was really tired. I don't think he knew what hit him.


 
Kandis you could be right, her sisters and brother just don't play with her the way Sammie, Penny and her played! :HistericalSmiley: They played hard together and had so much fun i could have watched them all day, so send Sammie and Penny up here to play with Kelly and while your at it send yourself too so we can hang out again. They don't want to have to wait another year to get to play together again. :thumbsup:


----------



## sarnoak (Apr 7, 2010)

Besides the humping (which I ALWAYS have to get onto him about), Ramsey did awesome in HH as well. He did not bite or bark at anything/anyone. I was very surprised! All of the dogs were so well behaved and relaxed. My Grandma commented that she couldn't believe we were all there and had no issues. Dogs are pack animals and maybe they sensed they were with "family"? Maybe that means I need to get a few more little fluffs?  Who knows, either that or there was just so much going on they didn't have time to act bad.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Oh Deb, that sounds good, maybe in a month or so....LOL. I caught something Sunday nite and have been fighting it for 2 days, just don't feel like doing anything. I am sure I would be hunched over by now if I had not had you there to help me lug all my stuff to the new and better hotel. OMNI is so nice if you go to HH. Avoid the RRI like the plague. 
xoxoxo


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

SammieMom said:


> Oh Deb, that sounds good, maybe in a month or so....LOL. I caught something Sunday nite and have been fighting it for 2 days, just don't feel like doing anything. I am sure I would be hunched over by now if I had not had you there to help me lug all my stuff to the new and better hotel. OMNI is so nice if you go to HH. Avoid the RRI like the plague.
> xoxoxo


 
Oh Kandis i hope you feel better soon. :hugging: I know when i talked to you yesterday you had lost your voice so sorry your not feeling any better. I truly understand about not feeling like doing anything for the past couple of days, i've felt the same way. You take care of yourself and your back and give Sammie (my little chunky monkey) and Penny kisses from me. Definitely avoid the RRI like the plague and stay at the OMNI if in HH.


----------

